# Hand Tapping Machine



## ferlum (Mar 26, 2016)

Was watching these on eBay and other places and wanted to pick one up, then I thought "why not just make one?" I needed a project anyway.

It was all made on my mini-mill (except for shaft mods, which were done on my 9x20). Got the Jacobs chuck (thread mount) off eBay for 14 bucks. Two shafts and sleeve bearings from McMaster.

A cheap HF drill press vise attaches to the base via the thumbscrews to hold the workpiece.

I had to tap forty-four 1/8 NPT holes in PVC pipe, that was its first job, and man is it a wrist-saver!

The base is 7.25 x 11; main upright support shaft is 1 x 12, if you're wondering about actual size.


----------



## dlane (Mar 26, 2016)

Looks good, dose the drill Chuck hold the taps ok ? . I made one a while back but I used a cheezey plastic turning handle , think I'll make a turning handle like yours with swivel grips on top ends.



 The tap holders are Irwin with 3/8 square holes for ratchet handles


----------



## ferlum (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks dlane. Funny how similar our designs are. My original intent was to make a couple of swiveling knobs for the handle but haven't gotten that far. Now that I've actually used it I don't know if it really needs them.

The drill chuck is yet to be proven. Most of what I do is #4, 6, 8, 10, and 1/4" -- I think it will work fine for those. Wouldn't be surprised if I get slipping on larger taps in hard materials. It held fine on the 1/8 NPT tap, but I was only tapping PVC pipe.

I like your tap holders, will keep those in mind in case the drill chuck doesn't work out. What I'm most afraid of is that it will unscrew itself from the shaft when turning counter-clockwise, since it's thread mount.


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 27, 2016)

I like the idea of the swivel handle, but I would only use one. The other one would constantly be banging my wrist.

I've thought about building one of those, but since I discovered spiral point taps in my cordless drill, I can wait!


----------

